# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  potamnio mi pupak

## a.k.

Nakon poroda mi je pupak potamnio, gotovo je crne boje. Dal ima neka krema s kojom se moze smanjiti to crnilo?

----------


## jella

meni je s vremenom prošlo, tj. vratio se na staru boju nakon otprilike 6 mjeseci. znala sam ga povremeno "izribati" štapićem za uši  :Laughing: nakon tuširanja.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da da, čišćenje sa štapićem i sapunom će dati izvrsne rezultate  :Smile:  već smo imali sličnu temu, puno nas je konstatiralo istu stvar.

----------


## kljucic

Same here.

----------


## a.k.

Thanx, sorry zbog ponavljanja teme, nisam primjetila da je to vec bilo!

----------

